# Identify yourselves! WTT March/April/May



## PreshFest

Just wanted round all you ladies up that will be trying within the next few months!

I will be ntnp in March and officially ttc in April. I'm just coming off a miscarriage, so I've decided to wait a few months and not stress over anything for a bit!

Here's some baby dust on a delay until March...
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

:yipee: me me me me me me me!

Sorry to hear about your loss, but you're rebounding beautifully and I'll have my fx'd for you!


----------



## mrspeanut

Gen you make me laugh! 
:dance:

Hiya PreshFest, nice to meet you. Sorry to hear about your loss. 

Your DD is a cutie! xx


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! Welcome :)

Gen, I see you are from Portland... I was JUST planning a trip to the Oregon coast and we will most likely be stopping in Portland also! I've been to Seattle, but that's the closest I've been to that area, so I'm pretty excited :)


----------



## MindUtopia

We'll be starting the very first weekend in April (last pill is 24th of March). Also, so nice to see so many ladies from the U.S. mountain/west coast area. I just moved from San Francisco over to the UK in June. I love it here, but I do miss the west coast (though preferably the more 'north' west part). I actually had a dream I was in SF last night!


----------



## Vonnie18

Me too!! :):):)
Come off depo and end of March and got everything x'd it doesn't take too long for my periods to return to normal! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, not for definite yet, but OH and I are talking about getting my IUD out on April 25. FXed for everyone!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

MindUtopia - Did you move to UK for DH? I love the Pacific NW! I was born In Ireland but we emigrated when I was young. I grew up in Seattle and have lived in Oregon for almost 5 years now :).

Presh - where on the Oregon Coast will you be going? I loooove Cannon Beach - its where DH proposed!


----------



## Hs1987

We will be trying in April. So excited. Not long now. Fx for every 1.


----------



## laodicean

We'll be NTNP from March, and actively trying from April/May! 

That said, I am currently stuck in the TWW due to, *ahem*, failure to strictly adhere to the rules of the FAM :roll:. I'm not too upset by this development, since it's him that's set the NTNP/TTC timeframe; he's canny enough to know not to _dare_ to moan since I made it clear to him at the time that a) I was in my most fertile part of the month b) contraception is a shared responsibility, not _my_ responsibility.

In the meantime, I'm going to have great fun winding him up for a week and a half. Currently planning having random 'emotional moments' from the end of this week ("What do you mean you don't like the colour of my dress? I hate you!" *tears* "What's for dinner? I'm hungry."), and around the 10th of Feb I have predict that I may have to run to the bathroom in the morning, and then return about five minutes later looking unwell and smelling of toothpaste.

I'm pretty sure this makes me a bad person. :winkwink:


----------



## PreshFest

GenYsuperlady said:


> MindUtopia - Did you move to UK for DH? I love the Pacific NW! I was born In Ireland but we emigrated when I was young. I grew up in Seattle and have lived in Oregon for almost 5 years now :).
> 
> Presh - where on the Oregon Coast will you be going? I loooove Cannon Beach - its where DH proposed!

We will be dropping our daughter off in Seattle and then starting from there. So we will first go to Long Beach, WA, then to Cannon Beach, then to Lincoln City, I think. Stopping in other random places along the way. I'm pretty excited. I've been all over Europe, but very few places in the US, so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

If DH doesn't change his mind, we should begin NTNP at Easter :) 

I'm not really wanting to go for actively TTC straight away- I just want us to ditch the condoms and see what happens... just praying DH doesn't change his mind!


----------



## PreshFest

MrsGruffalo said:


> If DH doesn't change his mind, we should begin NTNP at Easter :)
> 
> I'm not really wanting to go for actively TTC straight away- I just want us to ditch the condoms and see what happens... just praying DH doesn't change his mind!

Good luck to you!! I'm starting with the ntnp plan, too... Trying to keep it low key this time around if I can.. ya right!


----------



## PreshFest

MindUtopia said:


> We'll be starting the very first weekend in April (last pill is 24th of March). Also, so nice to see so many ladies from the U.S. mountain/west coast area. I just moved from San Francisco over to the UK in June. I love it here, but I do miss the west coast (though preferably the more 'north' west part). I actually had a dream I was in SF last night!

You are very lucky to be living over there! My parents lived there for a while and I LOVED it when I visited. In one year from now, my husband can apply to work overseas and Germany, UK and Italy are our first choices. It's always been a dream of mine to pack up and head to Europe, so hopefully it will come true soon!


----------



## PreshFest

Vonnie18 said:


> Me too!! :):):)
> Come off depo and end of March and got everything x'd it doesn't take too long for my periods to return to normal! x

I know the feeling... I'm still waiting for my period to start after having the d&c. They said 4-6 weeks and it will be 4 weeks this Friday. Hoping it happens soon!


----------



## PreshFest

TySonNMe said:


> Hey girls, not for definite yet, but OH and I are talking about getting my IUD out on April 25. FXed for everyone!

Exciting!!! Good luck and I hope it happens right away! For you and for all of us lol..


----------



## PreshFest

laodicean said:


> We'll be NTNP from March, and actively trying from April/May!
> 
> That said, I am currently stuck in the TWW due to, *ahem*, failure to strictly adhere to the rules of the FAM :roll:. I'm not too upset by this development, since it's him that's set the NTNP/TTC timeframe; he's canny enough to know not to _dare_ to moan since I made it clear to him at the time that a) I was in my most fertile part of the month b) contraception is a shared responsibility, not _my_ responsibility.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to have great fun winding him up for a week and a half. Currently planning having random 'emotional moments' from the end of this week ("What do you mean you don't like the colour of my dress? I hate you!" *tears* "What's for dinner? I'm hungry."), and around the 10th of Feb I have predict that I may have to run to the bathroom in the morning, and then return about five minutes later looking unwell and smelling of toothpaste.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this makes me a bad person. :winkwink:

Haha! You are terrible! I love it. Keep us updated! When will you test?


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Welcome Mrs. G!!! How exciting your ttc time is so soon!!
Laodician - funniest thing ever. Make him get you pickles and ice cream at 10pm!!
Presh - you will have an amazing time at the coast. We are having much nicer weather than usual!!

T minus 4 days until we jet off to San Diego for the weekend. The forecast is for high 60s and sunny!!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

PreshFest said:


> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> Me too!! :):):)
> Come off depo and end of March and got everything x'd it doesn't take too long for my periods to return to normal! x
> 
> I know the feeling... I'm still waiting for my period to start after having the d&c. They said 4-6 weeks and it will be 4 weeks this Friday. Hoping it happens soon!Click to expand...

I had a D&C the first time I fell pregnant and from what I can remember it took just under 2 months to get first period! 

Fingers x'd the witch gets you soon so you can start :) x


----------



## laodicean

GenYsuperlady said:


> Laodician - funniest thing ever. Make him get you pickles and ice cream at 10pm!!

Hahaha! Gen, that is _inspired_! I'll also have to start combining completely random foods in a couple of days time too. Him: "Honey, why have you put marshmallows in the mushroom soup?" Me: "Because we've run out of croutons and when I thought about it, marshmallows actually seemed to be a far better addition anyway, don't you think? Can't believe no one else has ever thought of it before!"



PreshFest said:


> Haha! You are terrible! I love it. Keep us updated! When will you test?

Well, AF is due on the 14th, which is all very cliched and making me feel a little nauseous at how embarrassingly sentimental this could all turn out. Assuming that I have no incredibly convincing symptoms that make me test before AF is due I think I'll try to hold off until the 13th (which with be 13dpo).

Of course, all of this does give me the potential opportunity on Valentine's Day to give my OH a positive HPT in a box with a ribbon and the line, "Here's your present - it's hideously expensive, and I've peed on it. Happy Valentines."


----------



## MindUtopia

GenYsuperlady said:


> MindUtopia - Did you move to UK for DH? I love the Pacific NW! I was born In Ireland but we emigrated when I was young. I grew up in Seattle and have lived in Oregon for almost 5 years now :).
> 
> Presh - where on the Oregon Coast will you be going? I loooove Cannon Beach - its where DH proposed!

I did! We lived in the same place for the first 9 months or so when we first started dating (we both were working in the same city in India), but then I had to go back to the U.S. to start grad school so we went back and forth for the next two years. Sadly, it's not easy to get a work visa to the U.S. these days (unless you have a long distance job offer or your company is transferring you), and they wouldn't give him a visa to come live with me (longer than a 3 month visit) unless he had a job in the UK and could prove he owned a home in the UK to return to (who would get a permanent job and buy a house and then move to another country? lol). So him immigrating to the U.S. was just about impossible. I always knew I would live overseas (I've worked in India and in South Africa), so moving to England wasn't a big decision. I just had to finish the first two years of my degree first. So now I'm here! I love it, though it is still an adjustment some days (moving from NYC and San Francisco to a rural village of 300 people is a big step). I am still learning to drive manual so I don't have my license just yet, but hopefully next month, so that will be a big bonus.

Interestingly, I only lived in Northern California for 2 years, but I found a lot of similarities between parts of the UK (especially coastal areas) and the Pacific NW. And both have lots of hiking and outdoor activities, which I love too.


----------



## MindUtopia

PreshFest said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> We'll be starting the very first weekend in April (last pill is 24th of March). Also, so nice to see so many ladies from the U.S. mountain/west coast area. I just moved from San Francisco over to the UK in June. I love it here, but I do miss the west coast (though preferably the more 'north' west part). I actually had a dream I was in SF last night!
> 
> You are very lucky to be living over there! My parents lived there for a while and I LOVED it when I visited. In one year from now, my husband can apply to work overseas and Germany, UK and Italy are our first choices. It's always been a dream of mine to pack up and head to Europe, so hopefully it will come true soon!Click to expand...

It's really nice. I mean, the UK has its negative points like anywhere else (I think I finally discovered them after the thrill of moving and finally being in one place wore off), but it's still a really great place to live and really fits what I was looking for. There is so much more of an outdoorsy culture than in many (though not all) parts of the U.S. Lots more people are into hiking, biking, camping that anywhere I've ever lived (and these are things I really enjoy). You are also really close to anywhere in Europe and you can easily get a cheap flight to Venice or Barcelona for the weekend (not that we do very often lol but it's possible). And just as far as having babies, there is definitely a different attitude towards pregnancy and childbirth here, particularly from health service providers. I feel really strongly about some more natural approaches and about breastfeeding, which wouldn't be supported as easily by U.S. ob/gyns or hospitals. This obviously wasn't the reason I moved here, but it's definitely a bonus. I haven't been to Italy in awhile, but I love Germany. Everyone is so friendly and the food/beer is so tasty!


----------



## iow_bird

Hey :)

We're going to be trying after my next AF which is due at the end of feb. Mum is staying at the moment and LO is in our room so not much going on in the bedroom until she heads back to the uk at the end of March.

Presh: I was on the nov/dec thread until we changed our plans, I hope it all goes well for you and you get your bfp quickly and have a nice sticky bean.xx

Good luck to everyone 
xxx


----------



## MindUtopia

iow_bird said:


> Hey :)
> 
> We're going to be trying after my next AF which is due at the end of feb. Mum is staying at the moment and LO is in our room so not much going on in the bedroom until she heads back to the uk at the end of March.
> 
> Presh: I was on the nov/dec thread until we changed our plans, I hope it all goes well for you and you get your bfp quickly and have a nice sticky bean.xx
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> xxx

Same here, my mom will be visiting us in the second half of March. It's only for a little over a week and I should finish my last pill and get AF during that week, and then we'll be trying after that. Though I didn't really think about it until now, I'm glad she decided to visit when she did, so we can be ready to go as soon as she heads back to the airport! It will be really great to see her, especially since though she has been to the UK twice before (once when we were looking for a house and again for our wedding), she's never actually been to where we live. So it will be fun to be a tourist with her! How long does your family usually visit? I imagine it's for awhile since it's such a long flight. Thankfully, for her, it's only 6/7 hours, which is pretty manageable.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

MindUtopia said:


> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> We're going to be trying after my next AF which is due at the end of feb. Mum is staying at the moment and LO is in our room so not much going on in the bedroom until she heads back to the uk at the end of March.
> 
> Presh: I was on the nov/dec thread until we changed our plans, I hope it all goes well for you and you get your bfp quickly and have a nice sticky bean.xx
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> xxx
> 
> Same here, my mom will be visiting us in the second half of March. It's only for a little over a week and I should finish my last pill and get AF during that week, and then we'll be trying after that. Though I didn't really think about it until now, I'm glad she decided to visit when she did, so we can be ready to go as soon as she heads back to the airport! It will be really great to see her, especially since though she has been to the UK twice before (once when we were looking for a house and again for our wedding), she's never actually been to where we live. So it will be fun to be a tourist with her! How long does your family usually visit? I imagine it's for awhile since it's such a long flight. Thankfully, for her, it's only 6/7 hours, which is pretty manageable.Click to expand...

I'm glad you'll be getting to see your mum!! Do you worry about her not being close by? My mom lives 3 hours away and she already remarks that she won't see my kids enough...ironic as we emigrated away from Ireland when I was 5 and didn't know my grandparents well!!


----------



## Babeonthego

Me. me .me, me ,me :)

Can I join please. Just finished my last pack of pills and have just had my withdrawal bleed. Although techically I can start trying now Im assuming it will take a while to get my body back to normal which leaves me in the March,April , May frame wohoooo

So exciting girlies,

Im really nervous this time around. Think im scared at how I will manage with 2 little monkeys but I definately know I want them close together and I would love them to be 2 school years apart :)


----------



## MindUtopia

GenYsuperlady said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> We're going to be trying after my next AF which is due at the end of feb. Mum is staying at the moment and LO is in our room so not much going on in the bedroom until she heads back to the uk at the end of March.
> 
> Presh: I was on the nov/dec thread until we changed our plans, I hope it all goes well for you and you get your bfp quickly and have a nice sticky bean.xx
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> xxx
> 
> Same here, my mom will be visiting us in the second half of March. It's only for a little over a week and I should finish my last pill and get AF during that week, and then we'll be trying after that. Though I didn't really think about it until now, I'm glad she decided to visit when she did, so we can be ready to go as soon as she heads back to the airport! It will be really great to see her, especially since though she has been to the UK twice before (once when we were looking for a house and again for our wedding), she's never actually been to where we live. So it will be fun to be a tourist with her! How long does your family usually visit? I imagine it's for awhile since it's such a long flight. Thankfully, for her, it's only 6/7 hours, which is pretty manageable.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you'll be getting to see your mum!! Do you worry about her not being close by? My mom lives 3 hours away and she already remarks that she won't see my kids enough...ironic as we emigrated away from Ireland when I was 5 and didn't know my grandparents well!!Click to expand...

Not too much. The closest we've lived since I was 23 was 3 hours (followed by about 15 hours when I was overseas, then 5-6 hours when I lived in CA), so I'm actually about as far away as I have been the few years before this. I mean, I think down the road it would be nicer if she was close as far as getting to know grandchildren (and us having some family support). But the sorta good thing is that I'm an only child and she and my stepdad are in a position where they could spend part of the year in the UK (she is retired, he is a meteorologist for commodities trading so can work anywhere he has internet and a phone, and they have plenty of savings to travel). It hasn't really been a priority yet, but I can see in the future, as long as they are healthy, that they might come here for long periods of time each year. That would be really nice. My husband's family is about an hour away though, so that makes it a bit better knowing we aren't totally on our own!

What brought you to Portland? How long have you lived there? I've only been in the airport a few times, but I have close family friends who have lived in Bend since I was little and we visit them every once in awhile. I LOVE Bend!!


----------



## NurseSooz

We're stuck between March, April and May. I've got the pill to see me till the end of March...but holidays in may are a hold-back (see other thread?!). May seems so far away....


----------



## PreshFest

I think I might be ovulating right now for the first time since the d&c! I really hope so. I'm having lots of twinges on my left side, so I'm sure that's what it is. So this means we should be able to ttc beginning of april if all stays on track! w00t!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yay Presh!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## iow_bird

woo hoo! so pleased to hear you might be ovulating Presh :) Thats awesome news!

My Mum normally comes to stay for around 8 weeks :) She came out a week before Tilly was born, and then again when she was 4 months old. I went back to the Uk with Tilly for a month a week after her 1st Birthday and Mum's here again now. I'm very pleased she is able to make it out here so often :) we've had some major Dramas with DH's family. MIL only saw Tilly twice when we went back in November!!! Stupid woman! 
Living so far away does have it's advantages, but I do miss my family's support. Going back in Nov was very hard, I saw all these people who loved my Tilly Pea to peices and then had to take her away again. But the quality of life we can give her here more than makes up for it. Fingers crossed my brother will be coming out on a 2 year working holiday visa in June, and my Parents are applying for residency as soon as we can sponsor them to come out in feb next year!


----------



## foxyviola

Can I join you?
Waiting until march after losing my girl at 38 weeks in October.
Nobody will replace her though x


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry for your loss foxy.


----------



## foxyviola

Thanks.
Part of me worries it's too soon, but I am 35 very soon.
We will give it another try.
March just kind of feels right.
Xx


----------



## PreshFest

foxyviola said:


> Can I join you?
> Waiting until march after losing my girl at 38 weeks in October.
> Nobody will replace her though x

Foxy I am so sorry!! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone my names Amanda n i will b trying for #2 in may i come of the pill the end of april!1 im so excited!


----------



## Zoe_x

Hello ladies, I'm Zoe and I will be TTC by end of this month - 27th will be first day without a pill in my system for 7 years so excited and nervous cos I have no idea what to expect or how my body is going to react! Fingers xd I get pg straight away but not getting my hopes up too much!

Good luck to everyone :) x

P.S. V sorry for your loss foxy xx


----------



## PreshFest

Good luck, Zoe!!! :dust:


----------



## iow_bird

Ooooh so many of us TTC so soon!! Exciting!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Good luck to everyone when the time comes.

I have a question, I have been saying that we will be TTC from end March/beginning of April as my injection runs out on 21st March. Do you think this is right saying I will be TTC from then or should I be waiting until my periods return until I say I am TTC?

Reluctant to move the date further away lol x


----------



## MindUtopia

Vonnie18 said:


> Good luck to everyone when the time comes.
> 
> I have a question, I have been saying that we will be TTC from end March/beginning of April as my injection runs out on 21st March. Do you think this is right saying I will be TTC from then or should I be waiting until my periods return until I say I am TTC?
> 
> Reluctant to move the date further away lol x

I would say, why wait? If you think you'll be having sex that month, I think that means you'll be TTC. If you are really keen about charting and all that, you can certainly start it after you get your first real AF the following month or so. Plus, there is evidence that you get a fertility boost after coming off birth control. I'm not sure this is the case with the injection, but it is with the pill. You never know what might happen, so if you feel your ready to start right away and you'll not be abstaining from sex or using protection after your injection runs out, I'd say your TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## Vonnie18

Definitely won't be using any other bc so yeah, will be actively trying :) 
Thanks Hun x


----------



## Lola_Bunny

I will be ttc from March!! So excited for all of us! XXX


----------



## PreshFest

So af started up again yesterday! But since this cycle was obviously an odd one, I'm definitely waiting one more cycle to ttc. So exciting, though! One step closer!!! :)


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey girlies,

Im just going with the flow, hoping Im ovulating this cycle since i stopped the pill at the end of Jan. Doing want tos tart using OPKs or anything for a good while as we arent in any major rush as we already have the most precious little monkey ever :) So the plan is go with the flow and whenever it happens will be a blessing

Wait to you see it will probably happen this month as we arent as anxious as the last time when we tried lol


----------



## laodicean

PreshFest said:


> Haha! You are terrible! I love it. Keep us updated! When will you test?

Uhm... I'm in shock. I appear to have two lines on a pregnancy test. I didn't believe it, so I did a second one, and I didn't believe that one either so I did a third. They're all positive.

Really wasn't expecting this.

You're the first people I've told. Don't really know what to do now.

Think a trip to the supermarket to buy a digital is in order.

Bloody hell.


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats lao!! Are you still planning on giving him a HPT in a heart-shaped box? That would to be too funny!


----------



## laodicean

Thank you, T'n'Me! Have just done a ClearBlue digital, and had the word "Pregnant" appear. No arguing with that!

Heart shaped box is good, but now I'm thinking I might just wrap it in a condom with the message "Should have worn one of these."

That said, really can't wait to tell him. But first, I must eat. Lots and lots of food. At least now I know why I've been so hungry these past few days!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh yeah, there's no denying "Pregnant" in plain black & white LoL! I used one with my DS and I thought the battery would last longer, but I think it only lasted a day or two. You're the first one of us to graduate! Yay!!


----------



## laodicean

Well, none of you should hopefully be too far behind me - and whilst I may be first, it has to be said that I have jumped the gun a teeny bit!

Still can't actually believe this has happened by accident. I feel blessed, but... wow. Not the best timing. But by no means the worst either.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Hi, I've been lurking here for a couple weeks and finally decided to join in!

Hubby and I have been married 5 years, I'm 29 and he's 30. We planned on waiting about 5 years before having any kids, and also had the goal of being financially ready for me to be a SAHM.

It wasn't until the last year or so that I started getting really BROODY! We had a talk in November about a TTC date and decided to wait a few months. We're ready anytime now, but we decided on late April for a TTC date in order to avoid a Christmas baby and in order to have an early 2013 baby rather than a late 2012 baby.

Here in Canada the January babies are the oldest in their school year and December babies are the youngest in their school year. We'd like our kid to have the academic/sports advantage of being among the oldest in their year as well as having more time at home to mature/be ready before starting full-day-everyday kindergarten (eek!).

So, last cycle of BCP right now, then I'm going to chart for 2 cycles before we TTC - to be assued that I am ovulating, and approximately when in the month I am. After that I'm hoping to have a really relaxed approach to conceiving. I might keep temping, but mainly just increase DTD frequency a bit between CD8-16 (or whatever, depending on my previous charts).

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you ladies. IRL, I'm keeping all this a secret from EVERYONE and won't be telling anyone until we are at 10 weeks or so gestation... so it's nice to be able to share the broodiness, and later on the TTC-ing... even if it's with anonymous strangers, lol.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Molly and welcome!


----------



## PreshFest

Hey Molly!! Good luck with everything!! :dust:


----------



## PreshFest

laodicean said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Haha! You are terrible! I love it. Keep us updated! When will you test?
> 
> Uhm... I'm in shock. I appear to have two lines on a pregnancy test. I didn't believe it, so I did a second one, and I didn't believe that one either so I did a third. They're all positive.
> 
> Really wasn't expecting this.
> 
> You're the first people I've told. Don't really know what to do now.
> 
> Think a trip to the supermarket to buy a digital is in order.
> 
> Bloody hell.Click to expand...

Congrats!!! That is such great news... :happydance:


----------



## iow_bird

Hi Molly :) welcome wtt!

Wooo hooo on the BFP Fao! So exciting!!

Af is due here anyday now and we'll be trying! Yayayayayay! Oh was even talking about him taking menevit to increase our chances a wee bit!


----------



## Vonnie18

laodicean said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Haha! You are terrible! I love it. Keep us updated! When will you test?
> 
> Uhm... I'm in shock. I appear to have two lines on a pregnancy test. I didn't believe it, so I did a second one, and I didn't believe that one either so I did a third. They're all positive.
> 
> Really wasn't expecting this.
> 
> You're the first people I've told. Don't really know what to do now.
> 
> Think a trip to the supermarket to buy a digital is in order.
> 
> Bloody hell.Click to expand...

HUGE congrats hunni :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

MollyWeasley said:


> Hi, I've been lurking here for a couple weeks and finally decided to join in!
> 
> Hubby and I have been married 5 years, I'm 29 and he's 30. We planned on waiting about 5 years before having any kids, and also had the goal of being financially ready for me to be a SAHM.
> 
> It wasn't until the last year or so that I started getting really BROODY! We had a talk in November about a TTC date and decided to wait a few months. We're ready anytime now, but we decided on late April for a TTC date in order to avoid a Christmas baby and in order to have an early 2013 baby rather than a late 2012 baby.
> 
> Here in Canada the January babies are the oldest in their school year and December babies are the youngest in their school year. We'd like our kid to have the academic/sports advantage of being among the oldest in their year as well as having more time at home to mature/be ready before starting full-day-everyday kindergarten (eek!).
> 
> So, last cycle of BCP right now, then I'm going to chart for 2 cycles before we TTC - to be assued that I am ovulating, and approximately when in the month I am. After that I'm hoping to have a really relaxed approach to conceiving. I might keep temping, but mainly just increase DTD frequency a bit between CD8-16 (or whatever, depending on my previous charts).
> 
> Looking forward to sharing the journey with you ladies. IRL, I'm keeping all this a secret from EVERYONE and won't be telling anyone until we are at 10 weeks or so gestation... so it's nice to be able to share the broodiness, and later on the TTC-ing... even if it's with anonymous strangers, lol.

Hello and welcome....these boards are great for chatting to other girls in similar situations x


----------



## MindUtopia

What did everyone do for Valentine's Day? I'm generally not so into the going out or buying flowers and chocolates bit, but we just had a nice dinner at home. We had a bottle of champagne that DH's office got us for our wedding last year (much nicer than we would ever buy ourselves, so we've been saving it), and I made us enchiladas and rice (we used to live in California, so it's a fav dish of ours!) and also brownies with ice cream. Then we watched Big Fat Gypsy Weddings and went to sleep. Sadly, nothing more exciting than that happens since someone managed to book her cervical smear appointment for today! :dohh:


----------



## Vonnie18

We don't do valentines at all...think it's money that I could spend on other things that we really need.

Plus, hubby was playing pool lastnight so it was just me and my boys watching tv :) x


----------



## PreshFest

I use valentines day as an excuse to have dessert...that's about it! So we made a butterfinger pie and had some wine! I've gotta get as much wine in as possible over the next month ;-)


----------



## Vonnie18

PreshFest said:


> I use valentines day as an excuse to have dessert...that's about it! So we made a butterfinger pie and had some wine! I've gotta get as much wine in as possible over the next month ;-)

What's butterfinger pie? Sounds yummy :) x


----------



## MindUtopia

PreshFest said:


> I use valentines day as an excuse to have dessert...that's about it! So we made a butterfinger pie and had some wine! I've gotta get as much wine in as possible over the next month ;-)


Ooh! That sounds good. I miss butterfingers! We don't have them here as far as I can tell. And yeah, it's rare for us to have a real dessert so it was a nice excuse!


----------



## OliviaRae

Hubby is overseas so I went out with my girlfriends! Went to Japanese steak house, then to see The Vow.....any one else seen it?? It's really good


----------



## TySonNMe

I saw it this past weekend Olivia. It was good and I love Channing Tatum. I wish it was a bit longer and showed how they got back together...I was waiting for that the whole movie. I had no idea it was based on a true story though!


----------



## Simplepimple

im ttc at end April 2012 :)


----------



## laodicean

PreshFest said:


> I use valentines day as an excuse to have dessert...that's about it! So we made a butterfinger pie and had some wine! I've gotta get as much wine in as possible over the next month ;-)

Oh god yes, if only so that I can live vicariously through you! This weekend was meant to be the first time in a long time to go out and drink various fermented drinks and I'm feeling cheated of the opportunity to drink the wines on my wine rack.

I keep telling myself they'll be just as nice in a year's time, but you always want what you can't have *sigh*


----------



## PreshFest

laodicean said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> I use valentines day as an excuse to have dessert...that's about it! So we made a butterfinger pie and had some wine! I've gotta get as much wine in as possible over the next month ;-)
> 
> Oh god yes, if only so that I can live vicariously through you! This weekend was meant to be the first time in a long time to go out and drink various fermented drinks and I'm feeling cheated of the opportunity to drink the wines on my wine rack.
> 
> I keep telling myself they'll be just as nice in a year's time, but you always want what you can't have *sigh*Click to expand...

I'd definitely rather be pregnant!!! Successfully pregnant anyway.... Soon enough! :wacko:


----------



## La Mere

Hi, ladies! My hubby and I have ntnp for the past few months and want to ttc within the next couple months. I haven't ovulated or had a visit from AF since I found out I was pregnant with my almost 1 year old DD in June of 2010. Really hoping to start trying in earnest here soon!


----------



## laodicean

PreshFest said:


> I'd definitely rather be pregnant!!! Successfully pregnant anyway.... Soon enough! :wacko:

I know exactly what you mean - I had a MMC back in Oct/Nov last year, and I'm probably not going to really believe this is happening and is healthy (and will continue to happen) until I'm past 24 weeks.

Until then I'm trying not to get too excited, just in case.

And don't worry, you'll soon be where I am... worried and unable to even have a drink to unwind with! Gosh, when I put it like that, it doesn't even sound like a bad thing!

See you soon on the other side, I hope x :flower:


----------



## PreshFest

Vonnie18 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> I use valentines day as an excuse to have dessert...that's about it! So we made a butterfinger pie and had some wine! I've gotta get as much wine in as possible over the next month ;-)
> 
> What's butterfinger pie? Sounds yummy :) xClick to expand...

It's just a bunch of butterfinger candy bars smashed up and mixed in with whip cream and cream cheese. Over a graham cracker crust. Can really be made with any cookie or candy bar. mmmmmmmmmm......delish!


----------



## OliviaRae

TySonNMe said:


> I saw it this past weekend Olivia. It was good and I love Channing Tatum. I wish it was a bit longer and showed how they got back together...I was waiting for that the whole movie. I had no idea it was based on a true story though!

I know, me too!! I really wished the ending was longer and they showed them having kids and stuff.


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ Agreed...just 15 more minutes to satisfy my romantic cravings!


----------



## Simplepimple

We didn't do much on valentine's bit the day before we went to Manchester with the mil and bil to see Noel and the flying birds which was awesome


----------



## PreshFest

Hey! Just wanted to check in and see how you all are doing!

AFM, I should O later this week. Hoping to catch that eggy....


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x


----------



## PreshFest

Vonnie18 said:


> Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x

Yay! Hopefully you'll get pregnant before your periods even have time to regulate!!! 
:dust:


----------



## La Mere

Hi, ladies. How is everyone? I'm on CD21... thinking I oved on CD19 but waiting omy my temps to confirm. *fingers crossed* good luck and blessings to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## PreshFest

La Mere said:


> Hi, ladies. How is everyone? I'm on CD21... thinking I oved on CD19 but waiting omy my temps to confirm. *fingers crossed* good luck and blessings to everyone!! :dust:

Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey - I thought I'd check in! Took a bit to get my cycles back to good after stopping bc and had my first +opk yesterday!!
We DTD plenty so let the countdown begin!!!


----------



## PreshFest

GenYsuperlady said:


> Hey - I thought I'd check in! Took a bit to get my cycles back to good after stopping bc and had my first +opk yesterday!!
> We DTD plenty so let the countdown begin!!!

Wahoo!! Good luck! I can't wait to hear if you caught it or not :wacko:


----------



## La Mere

PreshFest said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies. How is everyone? I'm on CD21... thinking I oved on CD19 but waiting omy my temps to confirm. *fingers crossed* good luck and blessings to everyone!! :dust:
> 
> Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! I sure will :flower:


----------



## babybambi2011

hello ladies! me and my OH are WTT. im type 1 diabetic so this week i am going to the drs to tell them we want to try for another baby, so back to the hospital to make sure my diabetes is on track :) im so excited to add to our family :D


----------



## La Mere

babybambi2011 said:


> hello ladies! me and my OH are WTT. im type 1 diabetic so this week i am going to the drs to tell them we want to try for another baby, so back to the hospital to make sure my diabetes is on track :) im so excited to add to our family :D

:flower: Good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## PreshFest

babybambi2011 said:


> hello ladies! me and my OH are WTT. im type 1 diabetic so this week i am going to the drs to tell them we want to try for another baby, so back to the hospital to make sure my diabetes is on track :) im so excited to add to our family :D

Good luck! I hope all goes well at the doc :thumbup:


----------



## Vonnie18

PreshFest said:


> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x
> 
> Yay! Hopefully you'll get pregnant before your periods even have time to regulate!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm probably going to sound stupid saying this cos I'm not all clued up on the whole ovulating/cycle stuff lol but is it possible to get pg before periods return? Fingers x'd it happens if it can :) x


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Vonnie18 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x
> 
> Yay! Hopefully you'll get pregnant before your periods even have time to regulate!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably going to sound stupid saying this cos I'm not all clued up on the whole ovulating/cycle stuff lol but is it possible to get pg before periods return? Fingers x'd it happens if it can :) xClick to expand...

Hi, I'm Sam, 32 and having my Implant removed tomorrow, eeek!!! Last time I came off my implant, my periods didn't return before we fell pg, so it can happen! We already have a little girl, so trying for number 2. I'm excited, but trying not to get my hopes up that we'll be as lucky as last time and get pg super quick. Good luck to all the March/April/May wtt'ers xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello all! I'm 28 and DH is 30, we've been married since July and can't wait to start a family! I came off NuvaRing in January and have had a successful 27 day cycle and I'm pretty sure I just ovulated yesterday (CD14). We will be TTC in April so one more AF to go!! I can't believe how soon it is. We actually originally planned this summer and have slowly pushed the date up more and more. I think DH is getting super excited! 

Best of luck to everyone! 

Also-There were a lot of questions about TTC right after BC. I was told by my gyn that a lot of women are more fertile coming right off birth control because your body is trying to kick start itself. However, because you don't have a clear idea of how long your cycle is you may not know when you ovulated and therefore they will have a harder time pinpointing an accurate due date for you.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

I've heard of that fertility spike after stopping bc too...no luck for me but FXd for you!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Gen is right. There is known to be a fertility surge and many women conceive without having their first natural period. I've got my fingers crossed for the surge to be my friend!


----------



## PreshFest

Vonnie18 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x
> 
> Yay! Hopefully you'll get pregnant before your periods even have time to regulate!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably going to sound stupid saying this cos I'm not all clued up on the whole ovulating/cycle stuff lol but is it possible to get pg before periods return? Fingers x'd it happens if it can :) xClick to expand...

You definitely can. We get our periods because of ovulation...not the other way around! So you ovulate first, THEN get your period. You won't get a period if you don't ovulate except in very rare cases. So go catch that eggy!


----------



## Vonnie18

NurseSooz said:


> Gen is right. There is known to be a fertility surge and many women conceive without having their first natural period. I've got my fingers crossed for the surge to be my friend!

Me too :) x


----------



## La Mere

La Mere said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies. How is everyone? I'm on CD21... thinking I oved on CD19 but waiting omy my temps to confirm. *fingers crossed* good luck and blessings to everyone!! :dust:
> 
> Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! I sure will :flower:Click to expand...

Well, I entered my temps yesterday and today.. and got my cross-hairs on FF this morning! I did O on CD19 and am currently 6DPO! :happydance:


----------



## PreshFest

La Mere said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies. How is everyone? I'm on CD21... thinking I oved on CD19 but waiting omy my temps to confirm. *fingers crossed* good luck and blessings to everyone!! :dust:
> 
> Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! I sure will :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I entered my temps yesterday and today.. and got my cross-hairs on FF this morning! I did O on CD19 and am currently 6DPO! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wahoo!! That is awesome. Already 1/2 way through your 2ww!! I wish I was as lucky. I'm on CD16 today, so I should have already ovulated, but if not it will be today or tomorrow at the latest. I'm not temping or anything as I was wanting to not obsess this cycle. Unfortunately, I have 40 ov test strips in the house that I couldn't resist. So now I only have 37 haha!! :dohh: I've never used them before, so I really don't know what I'm doing. But yesterday I took one at 8am and it was a faint line. Took another at 3pm and it was even fainter. Then this morning I think it was darker.. Talk about confusing. I'd think if I were to O today or tomorrow it would have been positive, so I'm hoping I already Oed... we shall see. It would be nice to be in my 2ww already.

Now we will see if I can accomplish my next goal of NOT POAS!! I really just want to wait for AF and only test if she's late...:thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Yay!! I'm 3 DPO today - calculated by time from +opk to temp rise.
Still soooo long to wait!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

GenYsuperlady said:


> Yay!! I'm 3 DPO today - calculated by time from +opk to temp rise.
> Still soooo long to wait!!!!

So you're pregnant?!?! Congrats! I just thought I'd come back and check on this thread when I saw your siggie! Yay!!

I'm 9dpo today, so will be testing soon. :thumbup:


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Presh -- yes! I'm still in a bit of shock!

I got my first super faint line on a blue dye test on 10 DPO, then faint lines on pink dye tests and a + digi on 11 DPO!

:test: tomorrow AM!!!


----------



## Zoe_x

Vonnie18 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x
> 
> Yay! Hopefully you'll get pregnant before your periods even have time to regulate!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably going to sound stupid saying this cos I'm not all clued up on the whole ovulating/cycle stuff lol but is it possible to get pg before periods return? Fingers x'd it happens if it can :) xClick to expand...

Yes it definitely can happen! Happened to me! Took my last pill on February 19th, started withdrawal bleed February 22nd and got my BFP on March 23rd :) and here I am now 6 weeks along! You may be pleasantly surprised like me :) good luck xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Bfn today at 10 dpo....


----------



## Zoe_x

I didnt get a positive until 2 days after I was due on my period.. Which was 4 weeks after I started my withdrawal bleed. And even then it was VERY faint! All depends on when the embryo implants because thats when the hormones the preg tests pick up start producing :) your not out till the witch shows :) x


----------



## PreshFest

I've always gotten my bfps at 10dpo!! But I do think it was because implantation happened pretty quickly. I was doing so well and I was certain I wasn't pregnant, but my boobs started hurting yesterday! That only happens when im preg, so now my hopes are up. But if they just started yesterday, the hormone probably still wouldn't be strong enough to detect. We shall see... I still think this isn't my month. Just a few more days and I will know, though!

Love the name Zoe, by the way. It's on my girl list :)


----------



## Annie77

Hi all
I am waiting till around may / June to ttc again. Firstly I would like to lose weight, have some projects to launch at work (which will not much of my time after may) and also I would really prefer a baby born between march and June for reasons to do with mat leave over summer and school entry! This baby will be my 3rd so trying to fit timing in to benefit my older two kids.
We won't be using contraception so who knows things may happen before then but if not, summer loving on the way!


----------



## Vonnie18

Zoe_x said:


> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I only have 2 more days of being on bc! Eek! Then I'll be kinda in limbo until my periods return to normal. Good luck to everyone testing this month :) x
> 
> Yay! Hopefully you'll get pregnant before your periods even have time to regulate!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm probably going to sound stupid saying this cos I'm not all clued up on the whole ovulating/cycle stuff lol but is it possible to get pg before periods return? Fingers x'd it happens if it can :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes it definitely can happen! Happened to me! Took my last pill on February 19th, started withdrawal bleed February 22nd and got my BFP on March 23rd :) and here I am now 6 weeks along! You may be pleasantly surprised like me :) good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun and congratulations! :)

Think I'll leave it a week or so and maybe test to see if I am extremely lucky and if BFN then I'll just have to wait on AF returning x


----------



## Vonnie18

GenYsuperlady said:


> Presh -- yes! I'm still in a bit of shock!
> 
> I got my first super faint line on a blue dye test on 10 DPO, then faint lines on pink dye tests and a + digi on 11 DPO!
> 
> :test: tomorrow AM!!!

YAY! Congrats hunni :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

Annie77 said:


> Hi all
> I am waiting till around may / June to ttc again. Firstly I would like to lose weight, have some projects to launch at work (which will not much of my time after may) and also I would really prefer a baby born between march and June for reasons to do with mat leave over summer and school entry! This baby will be my 3rd so trying to fit timing in to benefit my older two kids.
> We won't be using contraception so who knows things may happen before then but if not, summer loving on the way!

Hi Annie,

Good luck for when the time comes. I am also TTC #3 :) X


----------

